# Kulturgut



## Carbayo

Wie könnte ich "das gesunkene Kulturgut" übersetzen auf Spanisch?

¿Como puedo traducir "das Gesunkene Kulturgut" en español?

!Gracias!


----------



## uguban

Tal vez: 'Los bienes culturales en declive'


----------



## Carbayo

Gracias... tal vez "patrimonio cultural hundido"? 
"en declive" me parece más como un proceso todavía en curso..


----------



## heidita

Carbayo,* willkommen im Forum.*

Mit Kontext können wir besser helfen.


----------



## Carbayo

Danke fur das wilkommen Heidi,

Die Sätze söllte auf Deutsch liesen "Das GESUNKENE KULTURGUT einer verlorener alphabet der realität..."

Mittlerweile habe ich "acervo hundido", das ist noch etwa genauer...


----------



## heidita

Carbayo, kannst du den deutschen Satz richtig wiedergeben? Es gib dort einige Fehler.


----------



## Carbayo

heidita said:


> Carbayo, kannst du den deutschen Satz richtig wiedergeben? Es gib dort einige Fehler.



Das Original ist aber auf Holländisch, verzeihe meine Fehler...


----------



## heidita

_Acervo hundido_ suena raro, Carbayo. 

Vielleicht

*desaparición del patrimonio cultural*


----------



## heidita

Carbayo, para tu ayuda he abierto un hilo en "solo español". Veamos lo que se dice al respecto.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=643581#post3575643


----------

